# 2005 Altima Residual/Manifactor ?



## ewrcsr (Jun 3, 2004)

*2005 Altima Residual/Money factor ?*

Hello...
I'm interested in leasing a 2005 Nissan Altima...I was wondering if anyone could tell me the what the residual and what the manifactor is.

Thanks in Advacne

I might be misspelling the word...it might be money factor...but still maybe some of you dealers could let me know please

Thanks Again


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its called the lease factor....

But since the car is pretty popular don't expect a great deal on a lease. You can bet that the residual will be at least 2k over the real value at the end of the lease. Better to buy one that just came off lease, and let someone else lose out.

This is Nissan's current deal on a 2005 2.5s



> 2005 Altima 2.5S Auto — 36 MONTHS — $280/MONTH — $999/INITIAL PAYMENT
> 
> Excludes taxes, title, license and options. $999 initial payment required at consummation. (Includes $719 consumer down payment, $280 first month payment, $0 security deposit).
> 
> 2005 Altima 2.5S Auto (model #05715/05215) subject to availability to qualified lessees through Infiniti-Nissan LT. MSRP $20,110 includes destination charge. Actual capitalized cost $19,941 includes a $550 non-refundable acquisition fee ($795 non-refundable acquisition fee for residents of New York and Rhode Island). Monthly payments total $10,086.12. At lease end, purchase for $12,468.20, plus $150 purchase option fee (except KS & WI), plus tax, or pay excess wear and tear plus $0.15 per mile for mileage over 12,000 miles per year. Lessee is responsible for maintenance and repairs. See participating Dealer for details. Offer ends 07/06/2004.


----------

